# Stage four Cancer



## Servant4Christ (May 25, 2013)

I am going around to my various forums that I am a member of asking for prayers for my mother-in-law, Dee Dee, who just found out that she has stage four kidney cancer. They are treating her with chemo and radiation, but her prognosis is very poor. Some have suggested that she may only have 6 months left. More importantly, please pray for her salvation. She is currently looking for a home church as well. 

We have set up a Facebook page for people to leave encouragement as she goes through this tough time. I also encourage anybody to please witness to her as appropriate. 

Please visit https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dee-Dees-Battle/653145701368794 and like the page, drop a message of hope and share with as many friends as possible.

Thank you for all of your prayers!

Joshua & Family


----------



## Wayne (May 25, 2013)

Praying. May the Lord comfort her, and strengthen her body for this fight.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (May 25, 2013)

I pray that God would turn her heart towards Him.


----------



## Vasahond (May 25, 2013)

I am praying, dear brother.

God healed a brother that I know that was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer... I will be praying for Dee Dee.


----------

